# Not plumbing but really cool



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry about diversion but if you think about it, this deals with safety and we always do safe plumbing so this could be a plumbing pic.:laughing:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!! 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks like the boom came loose while moving or the load was just too high and he creamed it.Someone is in deep crap.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Almost made it through. Only got the job half done though I see. bet his boss wasn't happy that he quit half ways through his bridge cutting project.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

He's not cutting anything,there is a bucket on the hoe.He ran into the sucker.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

threaderman said:


> He's not cutting anything,there is a bucket on the hoe.He ran into the sucker.


Man, I suck at humor don't I? LOL

I was just joking. Instead of saying "Oh crap, he screwed up." I twisted it around and pretended he was actually supposed to cut the bridge in half and quit half ways through. I really, really ain't that stupid. -grin


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought not.I wouldn't call it stupid,sometimes we speak before we think,I do it too often.:yes:But,work on that punch line!:laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

threaderman said:


> I thought not.I wouldn't call it stupid,sometimes we speak before we think,I do it too often.:yes:But,work on that punch line!:laughing:


Yeah, a quick punch line would have made it work. In real life you would have seen my grin after I got done talking and known what was up. Online you can't see that.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Ben for sharing that!!! thats kick azz, thats what I call a bad day at work

Bridge cutting contest..............HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

